# Not Paying Attention



## jackginaroberts (Jun 1, 2006)

A great weekend of cleaning camper from roof to bottom. Spotless and looks as good as the day I bought it.

However, after getting back from a camper inspection I proceeded to unhook the camper from the hitch without putting on the wheel chocks. The camper moved enough to truly catch my attention. Me like a dummy actually put my arms out like I was going to stop the 3 ton beast from moving any further and or not squashing me between the camper and the truck.

Anyway, I'm going to create a reminder sign for myself to put in the wheel chocks before I do anything with the camper. This really scared me and the thoughts of what could have really happened will force me to not be so stupid again.

Please learn from my dumb mistake. Been camping for a while and this is the first time I've done this.

Located in Pennsylvania. Anybody else up in this area MELTING from the heat these days?

Love this website. Off to Cape Cod on Thursday for a week and a half of relaxation.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

That can happen to anyone.

It's happened to me!

I was distracted while doing my unhooking "routine" and did not chock the wheels before I unhitched. Thankfully the camper only moved an inch or so before the Equalizer stopped the forward motion.

Our in house rule now:

No distractions until the camper is set, and/or ready to roll!

Dan


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

It's never happened to me yet, but... my rule is the first things on are the safety chains and the last things off are the safety chains. I unhook everything including wd bars but not the chains, raise the TT that way the worst case scenario I bend the tongue jack but the camper is still attached to the TV.

Sorry for your misfortune but everyone is still safe and you'll never do that again









Bill.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> It's never happened to me yet, but... my rule is the first things on are the safety chains and the last things off are the safety chains. I unhook everything including wd bars but not the chains, raise the TT that way the worst case scenario I bend the tongue jack but the camper is still attached to the TV.
> 
> Sorry for your misfortune but everyone is still safe and you'll never do that again
> 
> ...


I too hook the chains up first and then they are the last things off after the chocks are placed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad it was only a scare and not a really bad situation.

I had my old Coleman get away from me once, so I've learned my lesson as well.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hi jackginaroberts action

I'm glad to hear you're ok and that it wasn't serious enough to cause damage to you or anything else. I know, we all get too comfortable in our routines, but this was a good reminder to always be attentive when dealing with hitch procedures.

Dawn


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Had to stop myself this weekend, I was close to having the same close call. TT rear was downhill while I was unhooking, and yes, I still had chains hooked up, when I realized the back of the pickup was lifting up. Luckily the tt pulling on my truck had put some tension on the ball, keeping the hitch from raising off the ball. Some quick wheel chocks and it disconnected a lot easier.


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

This is especially important to know for us who are new to trailering!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Rule of thumb for us is the wheel chocks go on as soon as the TT is level side to side
Then I unhook everything

Were about in Pa are you
I'm from Schuylkill County

Don


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

GLAD TO HEAR THAT YOU ARE OK!!!

I've done that with our old Pop-Up, but not with the OB. I took a silver paint marker and wrote CHOKES on both sides of the tongue so it's the first thing I see. I place the chokes before I do anything else.

Be safe and enjoy your time camping.

Jason


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
Don't feel bad! It happened to me, and I tried to act like I was Superwoman, to stop the thing, then thought "DUH!" and ran and got a piece of wood and threw it under a wheel. It only moved about 4-5 inches!! YIKES!
Darlene action


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Sigh... It is a common mistake. Even I wrote about my insident last month, where I ended up wrecking my jack because of it.

But like most people said... THANK GOODNESS no one was hurt.

Kos


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Glad everything turned out OK.

Putting your arms up to stop the trailer - pretty funny - but its a natural response. My wife often gives me directions when I back our truck into position to hitch up. She stand by the tongue jack and uses arm and hand signals to guide me. Funny thing is, when I get the ball positioned under the hitch, she will usually lean again the tail gate of the truck to get me to stop instead of holding up her hand. I can't help laughing. I've even asked her, "You know, leaning against the truck won't make it stop?" I'm sure if saw our trailer moving I'd try and stop it by leaning against it or pushing on it, too!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

We all have a certain routine and try to limit distractions hitching up and unhitching. It's easy to miss a step but we learn best by our mistakes. Glad yours wasn't too bad.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Now you have to know that I have NEVER had that happen to me!!

Well, maybe once....

Scott


----------



## jackginaroberts (Jun 1, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Rule of thumb for us is the wheel chocks go on as soon as the TT is level side to side
> Then I unhook everything
> 
> Were about in Pa are you
> ...


Located in Luzerne County. Wilkes-Barre/Nanticoke area.

What Outback do you have? I have a 28BHS. Love it and love camping. I'll easily hand on to this for about 10 years. 
2 kids use the bunks so the floor plan works out nice.

Every do any camping down in Hershey Park(Hershey Highmeadow)? That's a nice place as well and easy access into the amusement park. We're there quite often.

Take care and happy camping


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I use the between the wheel chocks and have the other problem...I have forgotten to remove them before I moved the trailer...............three times!!!!

And I did the hand on the trailer as it moved off the leveling blocks at a rally.....right Don!!!!

Gary


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> It's never happened to me yet, but... my rule is the first things on are the safety chains and the last things off are the safety chains. I unhook everything including wd bars but not the chains, raise the TT that way the worst case scenario I bend the tongue jack but the camper is still attached to the TV.
> 
> Bill.


Bill, that a good idea, but it is not going to help much it the TT moves toward the TV.









Leon


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Bill, that a good idea, but it is not going to help much it the TT moves toward the TV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure it will but not in that way, the hitch will slide over the ball into the bumper of the truck to stop it. I don't know about your setup but I wouldn't be smashed and if it slid foreword hit the bumper and then slid to either side the chains would stop it I'd only have to move about 2 feet to be safe.

Hoping it never happens.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

snsgraham said:


> Now you have to know that I have NEVER had that happen to me!!
> 
> Well, maybe once....
> 
> Scott


Once is all you need to BURN a reminder into your brain!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'll admit, I have come close on this one - to the point of starting to raise the tongue off the ball - before I caught myself. YIKES! Sent a shiver up my spine! I agree with what others have said, I appreciate the good intentions, but *don't bother me while I am setting up or tearing down*. That is one case where 'multi-tasking' does not pay off!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

My one and only time doing this sort of thing has happened was on my buddy Steve's 25' toy hauler...at night while boondocking no less! I was setting it up for him after driving the rig to the CG. Fortunately the TT slid back about 4 feet and not forward. And yes there were 4 full grown men grabbing onto anything that stuck out on the TT like we were going to slow it down! In the dark! Sheesh, I thought I had forgotten about that one!!
"Yeah Steve, buddie! Your camper is down there in the bushes, no no, a little more to the left and next to that other big Douglas Fir!"

Scott


----------



## sid (May 31, 2006)

As I am new to trailering I usually chock the wheels after I am unhooked from the TV. But I will certainly chock first from now on. I'm also fro PA. Chester county but was born and still have relatives in Schullkyl County. I have a 2004 28rls


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

A bright red or yellow label attached to the tongue jack handle with the word, "CHOCK" will remind you in case you forget. Or as Robin Williams found, a Big Rock will work. 
The other one is an "ADSU" sign that hangs on the steering wheel of the TV. Reminds us to check for the "antenna down, step up" before driving away. Those antennas are pricey.......


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> I too hook the chains up first and then they are the last things off after the chocks are placed


I too sill do that with most of my trailers. The fifth wheel does not have that luxery but at least when it lands on its landing gear, in theory, should be heavy enuf not to move.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Old thread, but a really good reminder to always stay focused when hitching/unhitching


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

yup very easy to get distracted and forget something. if kind neighbor wants to greet us upon arrival, i send the DW. i continue my routine until i'm finished. to jackginaroberts, sure glad it all ended well.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the sharing your experience. I am sure glad you did not get hurt.

Like many people. No distractions while hitching or un-hitching. Safety chains are last to be removed and 1st to be put on.

Thor


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Unfortunately, I can relate. I did the same thing last month. We got to the CG late and it was dark. I had never set up in the dark before and I was hurrying a little. My son and I were getting the outside done, whil DW and DD were taking care of the inside. DD was actually in the bathroom when I jacked the OB off of the truck. All of a sudden, it rolled backwards off of the block. The thing that saved me was I don't have a foot pad on my jack, so the post dug into the ground and kept the OB from rolling across the path into another camper. That could have been REALLY ugly. We were camping with a large group, and I have more help than I knew what to do with when they say my situation. The best part was, when we were getting it off of the ground, everyone started sharing the "dumb moment" stories. That made me feel a little better. My jack is bent a little, so I am going to try to use this as an excuse to get an electric jack next spring.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for reminder - With our pop up we always put our chocks down before lifting off the ball and removing the chains.

We are also from PA - Lancaster County.

Rick


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

jackginaroberts said:


> A great weekend of cleaning camper from roof to bottom. Spotless and looks as good as the day I bought it.
> 
> However, after getting back from a camper inspection I proceeded to unhook the camper from the hitch without putting on the wheel chocks. The camper moved enough to truly catch my attention. Me like a dummy actually put my arms out like I was going to stop the 3 ton beast from moving any further and or not squashing me between the camper and the truck.
> 
> ...


LOL, my problem is just the opposite. How many times have you ran over your wheel chocks thinking the brake is still on? LOL I simpley throw my chocks into the back of the truck so when you put your pipe for the level bars in there, you see the chocks? Hope this helps.

Len


----------

